# a few food questions



## latshki (Jun 22, 2009)

well I am planning on getting a tegu this summer and am all clear on care but there are a few muddy patches in the feeding area

so when you say ground turkey are talking about the stuff in a can that I put on my sandwich? or can you get it at the super market like you would a package of ground beef, also can you feed chicken the same way?

another thing is I get boneless chicken breast a lot, so could I cut that up and feed that

can you feed shrimp and lobster? like you can to monitors
also where in the world do I get day old chick or quail, I asked a guy on craigs list and his response was " why the F*** would you feed baby chicks!"

so thanks in advance
Layton McAndrew


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll try to help you out...

1) heres where I got chicks <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://rodentpro.com/catalog.asp?prod=5&label=buy_chicks" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://rodentpro.com/catalog.asp?prod=5 ... buy_chicks</a><!-- m -->

2)I buy ground turkey at the supermarket the same way you get ground beef. Not canned

3) I feed cut up chicken breast on occasion it seems fine as long as you keep the diet varied

4) I have heard of people feeding shrimp and i'm sure shimp and lobster would be fine on occasion. just not to often.

if i'm wrong about any of this someone please correct me, or add more info.


----------



## latshki (Jun 23, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 23, 2009)

I feed ground turkey raw. cooked eggs hard boiled and scrabled. thawed mice, canned crikets, meal wrms, and grass hoppers, tomato,grapes,cantelope,blueberrys ect. also high quality canned dog food (with real turkey pieces) . i mix 3-4 of the above items and rotate them for as much balance as possible. i dont feed chicken or any cooked meat (just raw ground turkey ) some people feed raw beef liver.


----------



## crox (Jun 24, 2009)

This is from the master himself. It's what i plan to use. i can afford 7-8 bucks a week. Not bad. (for adult tegu)

Monday= Med Rat 2.00
Tuesday= 1/4 lb Ground turkey 1.77 LB
Wednesday= 3 Hard boiled eggs .50
Thursday = 1/4 LB Ground turkey The other half
Friday= Med Rat 2.00
Saturday= 1/4 lb Ground Turkey
Sunday= 1/4 lb beef liver 1.00


----------



## latshki (Jun 24, 2009)

crox said:


> This is from the master himself. It's what i plan to use. i can afford 7-8 bucks a week. Not bad. (for adult tegu)
> 
> Monday= Med Rat 2.00
> Tuesday= 1/4 lb Ground turkey 1.77 LB
> ...




yea I've read that a few times before but I don't understand what ground turkey is and if I can use chicken and if there are any canadian sites for baby chicks


----------



## Tux (Jun 24, 2009)

latshki said:


> yea I've read that a few times before but I don't understand what ground turkey is and if I can use chicken and if there are any canadian sites for baby chicks



I'm working on the baby chicks issue since I haven't found a place to buy em and have resorted to purchasing directly from chicken farms.

Ground turkey is just what it says turkey meat which has been ground, think of it as the turkey version of ground beef. You can buy this at the grocery store or the local butcher, i prefer my butcher as he has better deals and overall better quality meat.


----------



## coldautumn (Jun 25, 2009)

I heard that they sell day old chicks in Asian markets...although I haven't tried to buy some yet, my friends tell me that you can find them there.


----------



## latshki (Jun 26, 2009)

the closest thing to an asian market is the korean family's pantry down the road


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 28, 2009)

I would be carefull buying from "open air markets" or anything similar .you dont know where the animals came from. most websites that sell frozen mice also sell chicks and rabbits. the're probably cheaper too.And you can buy ground turkey from organic health food stores and avoid all the hormones and chemicals!


----------



## Tux (Jun 29, 2009)

MIKE-ZILLA said:


> I would be carefull buying from "open air markets" or anything similar .you dont know where the animals came from.


 
Just like most feeder websites where you have not seen the facilities.



> most websites that sell frozen mice also sell chicks and rabbits. the're probably cheaper too.



I think you missed the fact that the OP is Canadian, I have yet to find a Canadian feeder breeder whom sells chicks.



> And you can buy ground turkey from organic health food stores and avoid all the hormones and chemicals!



If I wanted to worry about that I would go to a local chicken farm whom raises free range chances are the markup in a "health food store" is gigantic, with that being said since I can't afford to eat all organic neither can my pets. I doubt feeding non organic turkey will have an impact given the relatively short life span of a tegu compared to a human.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 29, 2009)

Great points. with such short life spans it probably doesnt matter if the foods organic. In fact I think its documented that tegus will eat about anything they can catch and over power, even road kill.


----------



## latshki (Jun 29, 2009)

MIKE-ZILLA said:


> Great points. with such short life spans it probably doesnt matter if the foods organic. In fact I think its documented that tegus will eat about anything they can catch and over power, even road kill.




road kill certainly wouldnt be hard to over power XD


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 30, 2009)

no it would not ,Im sure wild tegus prefer something that doesn't run away.


----------

